# Problème sur un tar [RESOLU]

## WhitakerF

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je suis en train d'essayé d'installer Gentoo sur une machine virtuelle et un nouveau soucis me pose problème.

Je suis actuellement ce tuto : http://www.linuxtricks.fr/wiki/installer-gentoo-facilement

Lors de le commande tar sur mon fichier portage-latest.tar.bz2 fraichement téléchargé j'ai le droit à deux erreurs.

La première est un "No such file or directory" sur chaque composant du fichier et j'ai aussi un "No space left on device" alors que j'ai essayé plusieurs fois en augmentant à chaque fois l'espace disque.

Si quelqu'un saurait m'aiguiller ce serait fort sympa !

Je vous joins un screen qui pourra peut-être vous aider à le faire.

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/172020Capturede769cran20150513a768154927.png

Merci d'avance !Last edited by WhitakerF on Thu May 14, 2015 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> La première est un "No such file or directory" sur chaque composant du fichier

 

Tu es sur d'être dans le bon répertoire ou que tu saisis bien le nom du fichier? Vérifie avec ls

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai aussi un "No space left on device"

 

Peux-tu poster df -h

----------

## WhitakerF

Je suis sûr de bien saisir le nom du fichier et la commande indiquée plus généralement. 

En fait l'extraction se passe bien jusque la moitié où j'ai les deux messages qui s'affichent à chaque composant du fichier de base.

Sinon voici le df -h.

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/605326Capturede769cran20150513a768164432.png

Et aussi ce que j'obtiens à la fin quand l'action a échoué.

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/905760Capturede769cran20150513a768165124.png

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

 *WhitakerF wrote:*   

> sur chaque composant du fichier et j'ai aussi un "No space left on device" alors que j'ai essayé plusieurs fois en augmentant à chaque fois l'espace disque.

 

Je suppose que le df -i de ton premier screenshot a été exécuté avant le tar ?

Essaie de l'exécuter après l'affichage de l'erreur : à mon avis, tu n'as pas assez d'i-nodes sur sda1 et augmenter l'espace n'y changera pas grand-chose !  :Wink: 

En effet, l'arbre portage contient une myriade de petits fichiers et répertoires et le nombre standard d'i-nodes n'est pas suffisant.

Si je me réfères à ma propre install, il consomme un peu plus de 180.000 i-nodes. Or, d'après ton premier screenshot, tu n'en as que 160.000 à disposition, dont 45.000 sont déjà consommés.

Cependant, il y a un hic : vu qu'il n'y a pas moyen de modifier le nombre d'i-nodes à postériori (à ma connaissance, du moins), il faudra reformater sda1 avec l'option -N.

Puisque l'arbre portage occupe à peu près 800 Mo et consomme environ 180.000 i-nodes, il n'est pas déraisonnable de prévoir 300.000 i-nodes pour l'ensemble de la partition.

```
mke2fs -t ext4 -N 300000 /dev/sda1
```

----------

## WhitakerF

Je vais essayer ça merci !

Du coup après avoir fait ta commande il faut que je retélécharge le stage3-i686-*.tar.bz2 ?

----------

## ghoti

 *WhitakerF wrote:*   

> il faut que je retélécharge le stage3-i686-*.tar.bz2 ?

 

Non, avant de formater sda1, tu peux transférer temporairement l'archive sur /dev/sda2, par exemple :

```
mv /mnt/gentoo/stage3-i686-*.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

Après reformatage de sda1 et remontage des partitions, il suffira de faire l'opération inverse ou, plus élégant, adapter la commande tar pour qu'elle aille chercher l'archive au bon endroit  :Wink: 

----------

## WhitakerF

Problème résolu un grand merci à toi !

----------

## ghoti

Content d'avoir pu t'aider !  :Wink: 

----------

